
Birds Learn Safety from Other Kinds of Birds - draenei
https://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode/birds-learn-safety-from-other-kinds-of-birds/
======
tunap
Interesting they mention the Aussie wrens, as I have observed most birds
ignore cactus wrens in my corner of the Sonoran Desert. They chatter and alarm
constantly. Birds of differing species also pick up when bandits raise false
alarms to snatch food from their peers/other species. Fascinating how the
differing types comingle and compete. Am glad they're not 10+ feet tall, even
the seemingly docile doves can be vicious.

